# Forum General Introduce Yourself  I support who wants to learn Russian!!!

## The Doctor

I support all who wants to learn or tries to learn Russian language!!! :: 
My name is Sergey. I was born and live in Moscow, Russia. Today I am learning English at home and I think that I can help people  who study Russian in exchange for your help with my English studies.
Your level is not important. But it's better if you have got a small base. I am going to assist you to teach verbal Russian. I also will teach you simple modern phrases that are useful in everyday live and help you in future. You will obtain some knowledge and skills In Russian. 
At process of leaning foreign language it is extremely important to set up the correct pronunciation at once! I speak classic Moscow Russian without any accents and dialects.
Simple correspondence in my opinion is a long, tiresome and not effective way of studying language. Important not only to hear speech but also to see an articulation at conversation. For this reason I suggest to use Skype or ooVoo.  
I don't speak English that well. But for you this is more plus, than minus. I hope that my offer can be interesting

----------


## Valda

Welcome aboard  ::  
You can add me to Skype. My username there: catty_girl24. I have a decent base in Russian and am native to English.

----------


## The Doctor

You have a decent base! Ok Valda. ::  Where you studied russian? How long

----------


## Valda

_Where did you study Russian?_* After "did" you don't need to use the past form of the verb. 
To answer: Self-studies, a single short course and also just from life in Israel amongst Russians. About a year and half of studies so far.  ::

----------


## The Doctor

Oh, thank you Valda! I am inattentive. Where do you live now?

----------


## Valda

> Oh, thank you Valda! I am inattentive.

 It happens. I also noticed some inaccuracies in the original text:
I speak English not good. -> *I don't speak English that well // Or: My English still needs some work* 
At process of leaning...  ->* "In the process of learning".*
 and think that l may help persons who are studying Russian in exchange on yours help to me in studying English - > *I think that I can help people (avoid using "persons", although it is technically a word it sounds like you're saying "человекы" instead of "люди") who study Russian in exchange for your help with my English studies.* 
Maybe there is more, but I don't wanna overload you  ::   
I am still in Israel, I have close Russian/ex-soviets friends and acquaintces though.

----------


## The Doctor

"La lingua parlata" in Italiano, "разговорный русский" по-русски, how to say it in English? "spoken english"? 
I added you in Skype ::

----------


## Valda

Spoken English, that's exactly right  ::  But there is also conversational English. The latter (latter = mentioned second) refers to "a person's ability to have a conversation in English." The first (Spoken English) refers to the way that people speak English.

----------


## The Doctor

Ор, я почитал некоторые твои фразы и комментарии - а ты щас очень(!) хорошо пишешь по-русски! ::  Tell me please: "Yet" -  what does this word mean and how to use?

----------


## Valda

Yet is like "up till now", though it hints that the situation might be completed in the future. 
My Russian isn't that good yet (yet is indicating that it's a work-in-process and that it's likely to get better)
I haven't seen the movie yet (yet is indicating that I'll probably watch it in the future) 
I think все еще is the most similar 
You can also use "still" in this context but it's mostly to negate expectations 
My Russian still isn't that good yet ("I know you've expected  my Russian to be better, but it's still not that good)
I still haven't seen the movie ("I know you'd thought I've already seen the movie by now, but I haven't").

----------


## The Doctor

Ага, тогда имеет ли какой нибудь смысл фраза: I'm still here yet. (я хочу сказать "Я еще здесь", используя слово yet. 
Или если есть слово "still", то уже нельзя употреблять "yet"? 
My Russian is still isn't that good yet = My Russian is still isn't that good. Why you added "yet"? I do not see a difference ::

----------


## 14Russian

> My Russian isn't that good yet (yet is indicating that it's a work-in-process and that it's likely to get better)
> My Russian is still isn't that good yet ("I know you've expected  my Russian to be better, but it's still not that good)

 'My Russian *is* still isn't that good yet' -> That's incorrect.  ::    Omit the 'is.'   

> Ага, тогда имеет ли какой нибудь смысл фраза: I'm still here yet. (я хочу сказать "Я еще здесь", используя слово yet. 
> Или если есть слово "still", то уже нельзя употреблять "yet"?

 "I'm still here, yet I needed to leave an hour ago."   ::  
The above sentence expresses your current situation (present) but don't be confused with saying 'needed' (you might think that refers to some actual past event).   It's merely stating it *should* have been a past event (according to the narrator).  ::   
'Yet' in this context is the same as using the word 'nevertheless.'  Using yet and still

----------


## Valda

> 'My Russian *is* still isn't that good yet' -> That's incorrect.    Omit the 'is.'

 No shit sherlock... typos happen :P
Noticed it when was making this post   

> Ага, тогда имеет ли какой нибудь смысл фраза: I'm still here yet. (я хочу сказать "Я еще здесь", используя слово yet. 
> Или если есть слово "still", то уже нельзя употреблять "yet"?

 It's perfectly OK to say "I'm still here yet" under the right conditions.  ::   Meaning, "You might have expected that I'm not here anymore, but I'm here, though I'll probably not be here soon.    

> My Russian is still isn't that good yet = My Russian is still isn't that good. Why you added "yet"? I do not see a difference

 First off, I accidentally added another "is"... must be due to excessive editing of my text  ::  I just noticed it.  
It's just "*My Russian still isn't that good yet*".  
Oh, you mean why did I write both still and yet here? 
Double emphasis. The "yet" just add *more emphasis* that I'm planning to make it good, even though just the "still" could have sufficed. 
Let's break it down even more: 
My Russian isn't that good  - Simple statement, indicating a constant condition
My Russian still isn't that good - I'm working on it, but in the meanwhile it's not that good
My Russian still isn't that good yet - I'm working on it, and it's going to be good in the future probably

----------


## The Doctor

My Russian isn't that good  - Simple statement, indicating a constant condition
My Russian still isn't that good - I'm working on it, but in the meanwhile it's not that good
My Russian still isn't that good yet - I'm working on it, and it's going to be good in the future probably[/QUOTE] - That`s pretty good explanation. Respect! ::

----------


## Valda

::  Anytime. I added you on Skype as well!

----------


## The Doctor

Video Chat - What`s this? What language everybody used there?

----------


## Valda

Video chat is simply a chat with video.  
What language do you use there? Well, that depends on you and whomever you're speaking with.

----------


## The Doctor

Pretty interesting! This very thing what i need ::  When anybody is there?At the evening

----------


## Valda

Oh! You mean Masterrussian's video chat that we do here! I thought you mean in Skype in general!  
Well, usually around evening in your time, can even approach nighttime (refering to your timezone). English and Russian are used of course. We coordinate them in the chat here that you can activate at your lower right corner of the screen. 
There is also a thread about it somewhere in the forum... I'm sure you could easily find it if you haven't already.

----------


## The Doctor

There are General Chat, + NEW CHAT, but I don`t see video chat... ::  You told me what i can to activate it. How i can do this

----------


## Valda

This thread explains everything:  http://masterrussian.net/f17/voice-c...0%D1%82-20231/ 
But there is no one at the voice chat right now as far as I know...it needs to be coordinated first

----------


## The Doctor

as far as I know... Как это по-русски???

----------


## Valda

насколько мне известно   ::

----------


## Medved

Videochat is located externally of this site, Doc, it's not here on Masterrussian.
When we meet here we just occasionally go for it.

----------


## Medved

> насколько мне известно

 Yes

----------


## The Doctor

Medved, you are Russian or speak russian pretty good!!! Никто не выделяет обращение к человеку запятыми с двух сторон. В данном случае Doc ::

----------


## Valda

Yes Zhenya has really improved his Russian since the age of -9 months when he was just a zygote...who would've thunk he'd get to talk Russian that good that fast  ::

----------


## The Doctor

> Yes Zhenya has really improved his Russian since the age of -9 months when he was just a zygote...who would've thunk he'd get to talk Russian that good that fast

  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lena

> There are General Chat, + NEW CHAT, but I don`t see video chat... You told me what i can to activate it. How i can do this

 maeno - Tinychat

----------


## The Doctor

Лен, че это "maeno - Tinychat"? ::

----------


## Medved

Это сайт где мы общаемся в видеочате. maeno - это аккаунт нашей Деборы там. 
(Суфлёр Лены  ::  )

----------


## The Doctor

А!!! Вижу! Щас, мне надо подключиться)))

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Sergey ,i told you!i live in Tehran,and our time zone is pretty close,in Moscow time ,about 10-11 PM people start to go to the place which Lena also referred to. 
You should open General Chat - which 'everyone' is talking - (and not New Chat) then if the users decide to do voice/video chat,they will send the link! 
I think users actually do it almost everyday,more better at weekends. 
IMO it will be great,if you also introduce yourself in General chat,and get to know users a little bit.but it's all up to you!

----------


## Lena

> Лен, че это "maeno - Tinychat"?

 Ой, извини, пожалуйста, Сергей. Я почему-то ответила на твой вопрос, который был размещен в конце первой страницы ветки. Не заметила, что есть вторая. Наверное, еще не проснулась.  ::

----------


## The Doctor

[QUOTE=MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY;239876 
IMO it will be great,if you also introduce yourself in General chat,and get to know users a little bit.but it's all up to you![/QUOTE] 
I have already opened the General chat, but there all are very quickly and I have no time even to read the text. Especially something to write ::  though.... need to try!

----------


## Lena

> Это сайт где мы общаемся в видеочате. maeno - это аккаунт нашей Деборы там. 
> (Суфлёр Лены  )

 Что? Ты в самом деле считаешь меня настолько недалекой, что мне нужен суфлер? 
Никуда не уходи. Мои секунданты сейчас приедут к тебе оговорить условия дуэли.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Sure ,you should try!
So it will also improve your writing/typing and reading skills! 
Удачи ::

----------


## The Doctor

So many Italians want to learn Russian! But when I offer the real help - they at once hiding! ::  I wanna speak italiano a little.

----------


## 14Russian

> No shit sherlock... typos happen :P
> Noticed it when was making this post

 What about that post?  ::    

> Yes Zhenya has really improved his Russian since the age of -9 months when he was just a zygote...who would've thunk he'd get to talk Russian that good that fast

 "Yes, Zhenya has really improved his Russian since the age of -9 months when he was just a zygote...who would've thunk he'd get to talk Russian that WELL that fast!"  
Sherlock to the rescue!  LOL     
Good luck, Doc.  ::

----------


## The Doctor

> IMO it will be great,if you also introduce yourself in General chat,and get to know users a little bit.but it's all up to you!

 No! it`s non possible for me to take part in chat....I don`t have time to translate. Too quickly!!! ::  I`m waiting for video chat ::

----------


## Valda

> What about that post?    
> "Yes, Zhenya has really improved his Russian since the age of -9 months when he was just a zygote...who would've thunk he'd get to talk Russian that WELL that fast!"  
> Sherlock to the rescue!  LOL     
> Good luck, Doc.

 Nope, you're wrong, dead wrong. So wrong I don't know where to begin how wrong you are. But then, I guess you never heard about ironic/comical speech, try correcting me after you figure it out, n00bie.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Oh ok,but i'm sure you will get along with it someday,Sergey!
and i will let you know (if i was online ) when they turn to video chat!

----------


## The Doctor

I spent all day in this forum....and i perceived what my english it sucks.....  ::

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

No it's not true, you are fine, you can understand and answer (generally communicate)
But you need to contribute to communicate "faster", that's all.
So don't be - ( negative! ) , it will be Ok, by time.
But one quick tip, if you be afraid of English, English will be afraid of you. So just "use" it, even if you think it's a bit wrong, believe you will understand your mistakes little by little . 
And someday you will notice your progress!

----------


## 14Russian

> Nope, you're wrong, dead wrong. So wrong I don't know where to begin how wrong you are. But then, I guess you never heard about ironic/comical speech, try correcting me after you figure it out, n00bie.

 Okay, whatever ya say.    But, the 2nd sentence was wrong, dead wrong.  ::

----------


## The Doctor

My ex-wife graduated Russian State University for the Humanities. When she passed  exam in the first year she got 2. ::  The teacher said: you even don't know as to tell "свернуться калачиком!" О какой положительной оценке может идти речь!
Somebody knows how translate this phrase in english? ::  "Свернуться калачиком"))))

----------


## Valda

> Okay, whatever ya say.    But, the 2nd sentence was wrong, dead wrong.

 Hah! Keep telling yourself that!

----------


## The Doctor

Ufffff! My brain is ready to begin to boil after the whole day on the forum!!! :: 
Did you understand = got you = gotcha = ты понял?

----------


## Ina

> What language everybody used there?

  

> When anybody is there?At the evening

 _Everybody_ and _anybody_ are not the best choice of words (in this context), I think. Bur even if you want to pose a question, say, using those words, it would be:
What language *does* *everybody* *use* there?  
At what time do people usually use/go online on /chat on Skype?*In* the evening?
What language is most spoken there? 
....
How i can do this -> How *can I* do this?
etc. 
(Corrections are welcome, I'm not a native English speaker) 
I just don't know whether  "people on Skype" is correct or not. I have read "people at Skype" a few times.  ::

----------


## Valda

> Ufffff! My brain is ready to begin to boil after the whole day on the forum!!!
> Did you understand = got you = gotcha = ты понял?

 Yes and no. Gotcha is NOT ты понял. For "ты понял" you can use "got it?"  
Gotcha is slang for "(I/he/she/they/we) got you", which means of course "(I/he/she/they/we) understood you".

----------


## Seraph

Gotcha also means '(I) caught you!' Поймал вас!  It is usually said very differently than the other use.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> who would've thunk he'd get to talk Russian that WELL that fast!"

 [putting on my Pedantic hat] 
14Russian and Valda are both correct, in different ways. In proper English, one says "he talks well," not "he talks good." But since the безграмотный form "thunk" was used for humor, it sounds much better to use the incorrect "good."

----------


## The Doctor

> Gotcha is slang for "(I/he/she/they/we) got you", which means of course "(I/he/she/they/we) understood you".

 I understood you = I got you = gotcha ::    Right?
If I wanna ask a question. Did you understand me? = ....got or get.( you got it?) ...? = ....gotcha...? I mean how to use get and gotcha in question. How Is it possible?

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> I understood you = I got you = gotcha   Right?
> If I wanna ask a question. Did you understand me? = ....got or get.( you got it?) ...? = ....gotcha...? I mean how to use get and gotcha in question. How Is it possible?

 You can't.cause "gotcha" = got ya = got you  
So you can't ask "gotcha?" = got you?
For questioning you simply should say " got me?" = you got me ?= did you get me?= did you understand me?

----------


## Medved

*The Doctor*
Try not to overuse gotcha, wanna, gonna, cuz, whatcha, imma, ya, ye, gotta etc.

----------


## Valda

> [putting on my Pedantic hat] 
> 14Russian and Valda are both correct, in different ways. In proper English, one says "he talks well," not "he talks good." But since the безграмотный form "thunk" was used for humor, it sounds much better to use the incorrect "good."

 Well, there's a "mavin" for ya folks  ::

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> *The Doctor*
> Try not to overuse gotcha, wanna, gonna, cuz, whatcha, imma, ya, ye, gotta etc.

 Why Medved?! ::

----------


## 14Russian

> [putting on my Pedantic hat] 
> 14Russian and Valda are both correct, in different ways. In proper English, one says "he talks well," not "he talks good." But since the безграмотный form "thunk" was used for humor, it sounds much better to use the incorrect "good."

 Sure, but I'm not sure the Doc would get it.   She's teaching him bad habits that native English speakers still use.  ::

----------


## Ina

Let's ask Mr. Google. 
"talk that well" - 544.000 results
"talk that good" - 384.000 results 
Well, 384 000 times people were wrong?  ::  Maybe one day it won't be considered as a mistake, if this mistake is so popular....  ::

----------


## Valda

> Sure, but I'm not sure the Doc would get it.   She's teaching him bad habits that native English speakers still use.

 Would you get over it already?  ::

----------


## Lena

The Free Dictionary reads that "good" is normally an adjective, which means that it is used to modify nouns. It also reads that "good" may be an adverb only in informal speech. In this case it is used to modify verbs. Being an intermediate English language student, I feel that first of all I would like to learn the proper meanings of words. Indeed, it’s always useful to know all nuances.  good - definition of good by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.  good vs well - Common Mistakes and Confusing Words in English - Learn English Mistakes

----------


## Seraph

> I understood you = I got you = gotcha   Right?
> If I wanna ask a question. Did you understand me? = ....got or get.( you got it?) ...? = ....gotcha...? I mean how to use get and gotcha in question. How Is it possible?

 It is different: got it? (Have you got it? Вы поняли?)

----------


## The Doctor

> *The Doctor*
>  imma, ya, ye,

 А как перевести на русский эти три слова?? Если можно, с примерами ::

----------


## Valda

> А как перевести на русский эти три слова?? Если можно, с примерами

 There is no equivalent in my opnion for "ya" or "ye", it's just a slang manner to say "you"... Think about it like чё instead of что... So in English you got "ya" or "ye" instead of "you". 
imma = I'm gonna = I'm going to  
I think it can be translated as "собираюсь"  
imma talk with him. (I'm gonna talk with him  / I'm going to talk with him)

----------


## 14Russian

> Let's ask Mr. Google. 
> "talk that well" - 544.000 results
> "talk that good" - 384.000 results 
> Well, 384 000 times people were wrong?  Maybe one day it won't be considered as a mistake, if this mistake is so popular....

 Hmmmmm.... Well, hon, may I politely suggest that these are just summations or totals of Google hits or findings from each search phrase?   So, you just added +1 to each.    ::     Uncle Google doesn't care one iota whether you make a mistake or not but he might suggest corrections afterwards (if other alternatives have been searched before).   "Showing results for..." 
So, at least twice the number of people searched or entered the correct results?   ::   
[talk that good = About 2,950,000,000 results (0.21 seconds)]
[talk that well = About 6,010,000,000 results (0.16 seconds)] - *x2 or more 
You still wuv me, right?!?   ::  
Everything aside, yes, '....that good' is being more accepted.   ::

----------


## Medved

*Valda*  

> I'm going to 
>  I think it can be translated as "собираюсь"

 Not always, but mostly -- yes, it is "собираюсь". 
The wall is going to fall in, the car is going to crash into the fence, etc.
These things are not to be translated as "собираться" as a car or a wall can't have their own will to "собираться сделать что-то".
We usually say these like "машина сейчас врежется" or "стена сейчас рухнет". 
Although "it's going to rain" -- дождь собирается. It's okay. 
P.S. Doc, speaking of imma, you shoulda listened to this stuff quite a while ago.

----------


## kgcole

> I spent all day in this forum....and i perceived what my english it sucks.....

 It just takes time Doc! Lots of great people here to help you out  ::

----------


## Ina

> Hmmmmm.... Well, hon, may I politely suggest that these are just summations or totals of Google hits or findings from each search phrase?   So, you just added +1 to each.       Uncle Google doesn't care one iota whether you make a mistake or not but he might suggest corrections afterwards (if other alternatives have been searched before).   "Showing results for..." 
> So, at least twice the number of people searched or entered the correct results?    
> [talk that good = About 2,950,000,000 results (0.21 seconds)]
> [talk that well = About 6,010,000,000 results (0.16 seconds)] - *x2 or more 
> You still wuv me, right?!?   
> Everything aside, yes, '....that good' is being more accepted.

 But darling, you forgot "" when you search an exact phrase. (Look, you don't use advanced search and tools...hehhe) 
Talk that good: 01.12.2012. 15:35 (GMT +1) - 4 040 *000 000*
"talk that good" - *384 000* 
Talk that well - 2 440 *000 000* 
"talk that well" - *541 000* 
Anyway, numbers don't lie.... 
So, +2 to each are already included in 384 000 and 541 000.  ::  
I m wuv U, yeap.

----------


## The Doctor

Hello everyone!! Please help me. How to translate in Russian - " I would miss London, I`d miss the rain, i would miss my mother. Конечно, я понимаю перевод - фраза очень простая, но... есть вопросы... Что такое это "I`d"???  	
What`s the difference between I`d from I would?!! ::

----------


## maxitron

Нету разницы.

----------


## Valda

> What`s the difference between I`d from I would?

 "I'd" это просто сокращение из "I would"

----------


## The Doctor

Hi Valda! 
Ok. Но все же зачем эту фразу в книге написали именно так?  " I would miss London, I`d miss the rain, i would miss my mother". Почему не I`d miss London, I`d miss the rain, i`d miss my mother

----------


## Valda

> Hi Valda! 
> Ok. Но все же зачем эту фразу в книге написали именно так?  " I would miss London, I`d miss the rain, i would miss my mother". Почему не I`d miss London, I`d miss the rain, i`d miss my mother

 художественный выбор  ::  
Или может быть поскольку "мама" важнее чем "дождь", она достойна без сокращения? Может быть это логика автора...

----------


## The Doctor

Я понял. спасибо ::

----------


## The Doctor

And here's another phrase. How would you translated it in russian?  "We got a plane to catch! " Мы должны успеть на самолет???

----------


## Valda

> And here's another phrase. How would you translated it in russian?  "We got a plane to catch! " Мы должны успеть на самолет???

 точно  ::

----------


## The Doctor

Какая странная конструкция фразы... Можно же это сказать проще?

----------


## Valda

> Какая странная конструкция фразы... Можно же это сказать проще?

 I would've rpelied sooner but I got a bit distracted IRL.  
You can certainly say "we got to catch a plane". But if you put the noun first and the verb later it makes it sound kinda nicer, like the noun is more important than the verb.  
"I got papers to fill". 
"We got a game to watch"
"I got some sleeping to catch up"
... etc etc

----------


## The Doctor

> "I got papers to fill". 
> "I got some sleeping to catch up"

 Ок. Я все отлично понял! ::  А как правильно перевести вот эти твои фразы?

----------


## Valda

На русском? Не точно уверена... моя проблема с словом "papers" и "catch up" главным образом. 
"I got some sleeping to catch up with" is slang. I wouldn't recommend using it, I was just providing a random example  ::   
У меня записки заполнять
У меня сон заполнять 
Take my translation to Russian with a grain of salt, not sure it's correct

----------


## The Doctor

> У меня записки заполнять
> У меня сон заполнять

  ::  ::  
It's very funny translation into the Russian language ....and absolutely meaningless... Especially the second phrase ::  ::  May be someone can help with translation

----------


## The Doctor

I think that "I got papers to fill"  - Я получил документы для заполнения.   	
The correct translation of the second phrase I don't know ::

----------


## Seraph

У меня (срочная) потребность во сне.?

----------


## kib

> У меня (срочная) потребность во сне.?

 Очень близко. Но смысл ты уловил верно.Твое предложение, Seraph, найдешь только в книге. А catch up имеет здесь, кажется, разговорный оттенок.  
Almost. The sense is accurate, but the phrase sounds bookish. Catch up has rather an informal sense here as far as I know. My translation - мне надо отоспаться. Отоспаться is colloqial. A neutral synonyn is выспаться.  

> I think that "I got papers to fill" - Я получил документы для заполнения.
> The correct translation of the second phrase I don't know

 got здесь сокращенно от have got, а have got to = have to, то есть когда речь идет об объективной необходимости. Кое о чем Valda сказала раньше.
То предложение надо перевести. Мне надо заполнить бумаги.

----------


## Valda

My sentences were kinda clogged with fuzzy slang, sorry  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> "I got some sleeping to catch up with" is slang.

 I think you could express the general idea with* я давно не высыпаюсь* (lit., "For a long time I haven't been getting a good night's sleep"). 
Also, I think that "make up for" or "catch up on" can be translated, in many contexts, with навёрстывать/наверстать. As in *нам надо наверстать пропущенные уроки*, "we have to make up for the classes/lessons that were missed." 
Hmmm... Google turns up a number of hits for *наверстать упущенный сон* (i.e., not _про_пущенный). Does this sound okay to native speakers?

----------


## kib

> наверстать упущенный сон

  Only as a joke I think. The three words or any of their couples are not usually used together. I personally have never heard such cases. Usually we just say выспаться if we mean I've not had enough sleep lately.
Пример:
"Ты спать?" "Если Вы не против." "Но ведь сейчас полдень!" "Да, но, видишь ли, несколько дней я тусил с друзьями день и ночь. Мне надо, так сказать, наверстать упущенный сон."
"Hey, you're going to bed?" "If you don't mind." "But it's midday now!"  "Yes, but, you see, I've been clubbing day and night recently, so I got some sleeping to catch up with." 
IMO.

----------


## iCake

Well, I'd like to express my opinion about that. 
выспаться - to have a good long sleep, that's all, it doesn't ever imply that you lack some sleep time recently. 
BUT there's another derivaty of the verb спать  
отоспаться - this one really means to have a good long sleep and get rid of tiredness, weakness, the state of being sleepy etc which you have because you've been lacking sleep either just today or for some longer period of time

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Well, I'd like to express my opinion about that. 
> выспаться - to have a good long sleep, that's all, it doesn't ever imply that you lack some sleep time recently. 
> BUT there's another derivaty of the verb спать  
> отоспаться - this one really means to have a good long sleep and get rid of tiredness, weakness, the state of being sleepy etc which you have because you've been lacking sleep either just today or for some longer period of time

 Hmmm... but could you say "Если человек не выспался, то ему надо отоспаться"? 
By the way, another question about something that always confuses me: If I woke up _this morning_ (т.е., часов 9 назад, *а не* часов "9+24" назад!) feeling very tired and sleepy, should I say: 
Я вчера плохо спал.
Я сегодня плохо спал.
Я прошедшей ночью плохо спал.
Я этой ночью плохо спал. 
Or...? 
Of course, I mean to ask whether the most recent night "belongs" to yesterday, or today?

----------


## Paul G.

Я сегодня плохо спал. (good)
Я этой ночью плохо спал. (good)
Я прошедшей ночью плохо спал. (so-so, just uncommon)

----------


## kib

> Well, I'd like to express my opinion about that. 
> выспаться - to have a good long sleep, that's all, it doesn't ever imply that you lack some sleep time recently. 
> BUT there's another derivaty of the verb спать  
> отоспаться - this one really means to have a good long sleep and get rid of tiredness, weakness, the state of being sleepy etc which you have because you've been lacking sleep either just today or for some longer period of time

 Да, ты прав, а я бы не прав 

> Usually we just say выспаться if we mean I've not had enough sleep lately.

 Невнимательность. 
Yes, you are right and I was wrong becuase inattentive.

----------

